# Game of Thrones producers can go f**k themselves



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene

So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really? 
I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...

Disgusting and uncalled for as far as the story/plot went.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

Did this bother no one else last night?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Did this bother no one else last night?


Nope...she is 22

She thinks she will probably die, wanted to get laid first
At least it wasn’t The Hound


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Did this bother no one else last night?
> ...


And we have been watching her since she was a TWEEN. Like a daughter.

Creepy as fuck


----------



## fncceo (Apr 22, 2019)

It wouldn't be GOT if someone doesn't schtupp someone.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...


Get over yourself....it totally fits the thinking she's gonna die tomorrow.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Well..I've not watched 'as a daughter'! Her character is just a bit creepy and the scene provided a welcome glimpse of her humanity. GoT strives for realism, they often achieve it.

LOL@ 'The Hound'!! Now that's just wrong!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2019)

The best "we will probably all die tomorrow" scene was around the fireplace where (SPOILER), Brianne gets knighted.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> ...


Why am I not surprised that the board dyke enjoyed seeing the little girl we watched grow up naked?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


in those days she would be considered a prime female....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

bodecea said:


> The best "we will probably all die tomorrow" scene was around the fireplace where (SPOILER), Brianne gets knighted.


Great scene and nice to see Jamie Express some humanity


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


This isn't "those" days.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 22, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> GoT strives for realism,



Totally...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

Young actress was taken advantage of by veteran producers imo.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 22, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> ...



I'm betting she's gonna take it all. 

Last contender standing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Sansa


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

Someone should create a GOT thread with a poll on who, if anyone, wins the throne


----------



## Gornoodle (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Young actress was taken advantage of by veteran producers imo.


The actress is 22. The character was about 18.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 22, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Young actress was taken advantage of by veteran producers imo.
> ...



But she's not even married!


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)

If any of you plebians read the books you'd know that the Hound is supposed to be much younger than how he's portrayed in the show and that the romantic subtext between him and Sansa is one of the highlights of the story.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Young actress was taken advantage of by veteran producers imo.
> ...


And we have watched her since she was 12 or 13. 

Does no one have any sense of decency or boundaries?


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...


----------



## Pilot1 (Apr 22, 2019)

I watched the first few seasons of GOT then got rid of HBO.  However, I do remember her as a little kid.  I can understand the sediments, but she is 22 now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

Bunch of fucking degenerates with no moral compass.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gornoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You're talking about hollywood jews here bro


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 22, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> ...


You forgot the three way with the Dwarf..but--Yeah. How selective the ire..methinks it masks some inner turmoil??


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...


Seriously? Get over it. She’s a grown woman now. That’s the point. 

P.s. even your own kids get laid. 

Wackadoodle


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 22, 2019)

I’d boink Maisie Williams.  I swear this, by the old gods and the new.


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Gornoodle said:
> ...


I’m pretty sure there aren’t any Jews in leads or as show runners. 

But please feel free to go f**’k yourself, immoral pretend christian


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> I’d boink Maisie Williams.  I swear this, by the old gods and the new.


New?


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> I’d boink Maisie Williams.  I swear this, by the old gods and the new.



Got a thing for huge bushy eyebrows and bulbous foreheads do ya


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > I’d boink Maisie Williams.  I swear this, by the old gods and the new.
> ...


The false gods worshipped by the southern kneelers


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> ...


No, you CLEARLY missed the point. 
You eager to see your neighbors kids you watched grow up....FUCK?


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 22, 2019)

Is she an intern?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


in that shows timeline, girls of her age would be married off and having kids....


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)

jillian said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



D. B. Weiss - Wikipedia

David Benioff - Wikipedia


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Where are they on the scale of 1 - 10?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...





Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


What part of that doesn't make it ok do you not understand?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...



They asked her how much she wanted to show, etc. It was 100% her call.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> ...



oy vey


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



It’s these kinds of posts that make you an asshole.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Don’t hate because I am superior to you. My poor inferior inbred friend.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Again she is an actress and they asked her first. Not sure what you’re so upset about?


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Degenerate hollywood producers are to Jews what inner city gangstas are to blacks. Giving ya'll a bad reputation


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


what part of girls her age in a time period like that would be having kids dont you understand?......


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



That’s crazy talk. You need to stop eating those regard sandwiches young man.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 22, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Gornoodle said:
> ...



Well... that didn't take long.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 22, 2019)

Arya’s got them sweet northern tittays


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


It made me uncomfortable. 

I have no problems with nudity, sex, porn or any of that other shit. 

I watched he GROW UP. 

I'm clearly in the minority here so whatever


----------



## bodecea (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Wow....I can see you are really broken up about this.....


----------



## Gornoodle (Apr 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Gornoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yeah right. Who is married in the series?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Arya’s got them sweet northern tittays


She had no tits ya pervert


----------



## Pilot1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I haven't watched it in years so didn't see the episode.  However, many people are upset about it so you are not alone.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Arya’s got them sweet northern tittays
> ...


My boner begs to differ


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



GOOD BOYS WHO DINDU NUFFIN


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



whoop whoop creep alert


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I get it. But as an actress there is life beyond GoT and she chose to expose some things and honestly there wasn’t really nudity? I think you should give it a 2nd thought maybe?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> I watched the first few seasons of GOT then got rid of HBO.  However, I do remember her as a little kid.  I can understand the sediments, but she is 22 now.



Yeah. A very moving and unsettled sediment.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


She looks like a boy.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 22, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 22, 2019)

What the fuck is wrong with you people?! Have you no morals? We watched this sweet little girl grow up! It's as if she's our own grandchild! And now we are watching her get laid! And SHE LOVED IT!!

HBO has betrayed our trust!


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bunch of fucking degenerates with no moral compass.


So are you going to quit watching the show?

Based on your response in creating this thread, you should. Stick to your principles. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 22, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the first few seasons of GOT then got rid of HBO.  However, I do remember her as a little kid.  I can understand the sediments, but she is 22 now.
> ...


LoL! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bunch of fucking degenerates with no moral compass.
> ...


Based on your principles you should leave the country so I guess we're even trollboi


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 22, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> And we have been watching her since she was a TWEEN. Like a daughter.
> Creepy as fuck


Back in the Middle Ages, a girl that was having a menstrual cycle was of marriageable age.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > GoT strives for realism,
> ...


You dont recognise a member of the DNC?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 22, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > And we have been watching her since she was a TWEEN. Like a daughter.
> ...


So even in the Middle Ages the Europeans were still more moral than the barbarian Muhammad who married a 6 year old.


----------



## Pilot1 (Apr 22, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > And we have been watching her since she was a TWEEN. Like a daughter.
> ...



And you were lucky to make it to thirty.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > She looks like a boy.
> ...


EEEEEWWWWWWW ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 22, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Actually..i was thinking Putin! The whole bare-chested thing he loves to do.


----------



## AZGAL (Apr 22, 2019)

You know grandpa and grandma the fact is that this sweet little girl has really grown up and we all walked in on her private moment as a woman!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 22, 2019)

It was entirely in the context of the character.  I never thought of Arya as a daughter.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 23, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Yeah, Putin has the same facial expression usually, but he isnt nearly so old.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Whatever you say SoyBoy.

LOL! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

I don’t know how any one can watch a show where men listened to women in the Stone Age lol thoses biatches would have gotten smacked up talking back like they do. When does reality set in


----------



## fncceo (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I don’t know how any one can watch a show where men listened to women in the Stone Age lol thoses biatches would have gotten smacked up talking back like they do. When does reality set in



You guys get that this is fiction, right?  It's not even set on Earth.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I don’t know how any one can watch a show where men listened to women in the Stone Age lol thoses biatches would have gotten smacked up talking back like they do. When does reality set in



Umm, you have bought into a false concept of history.  The women of the noble families were never bitch slapped - that could cause a war or rebellion.

Have you ever heard of any of the following women?

Ten Medieval Warrior Women - Medievalists.net

*1. Joan of Arc*

While her military career only lasted slightly longer than a year, Joan of Arc is one of the most well-known figures from the Middle Ages. A teenaged-peasant from north-east France, Joan began receiving visions from saints telling her to drive the English forces out of her country. In 1429, she was able to convince the French ruler Charles VII to give her an army to relieve the besieged city of Orleans, which Joan was able to do just after a few days. For the next few months Joan was able to lead French forces to several victories against the English, allowing Charles to be crowned at Reims. Her military career had a setback when she was unable to retake the city of Paris, and in May of 1430 she was captured during a small skirmish. A year later she would be tried and executed for heresy. Since then she has become a national symbol of France and canonized as a saint.

*2. Matilda of Canossa*





Known as ‘The Great Countess’, Matilda has perhaps the best record of any female military commander in the Middle Ages. As the Countess of Tuscany, she was a major force in Italy for over 40 years. As a supporter of the Papacy Matilda’s main opponent was Emperor Henry IV, and she commanded numerous campaigns against him. One of the writers from the time said of her:

_Brave and ever watchful, she often tormented the perverse
Mightily she undertook terribly violent battles with the king
For she endured steadfastly through thirty years
Fighting day and night to quell the tempests of the kingdom._

*3. Isabella of Castile*

Ferdinand of Aragon and Isabella of Castile made an effective team when it came to military matters. While Ferdinand did most of the commanding on the field, she oversaw the military administration. If necessary she would make an appearance among her troops – such as during the latter stages of a siege when she would arrive in full armour and rally her troops. At times she even took personal command of armies in the field and led successful sieges.

*

4. Caterina Sforza*

The Countess of Forli once said “if I must lose because I am a woman, I want to lose like a man.” A bold Italian noblewoman, Caterina was heavily involved in the papal politics of the late 15th century. Although her defence against a Venetian attack earned her the nickname ‘The Tiger of Forli’, in 1499 Pope Alexander VI sent his son Cesare Borgia to conquer her lands. Although she led a stout defence of Forli, she was eventually captured and taken back to Rome as a trophy.

*5. Lagertha*

The Danish history Saxo Grammaticus included an account of how Ragnar Lodbrok went to war with the King of Sweden. During the battle a woman named Lagertha distinguished herself. Saxo Grammaticus relates that she was “a skilled Amazon, who, though a maiden, had the courage of a man, and fought in front among the bravest with her hair loose over her shoulders. All-marveled at her matchless deeds, for her locks flying down her back betrayed that she was a woman.” Ragnar was so impressed with her prowess that he married her, and in later tales she also fought in his battles. While some historians doubt the historical accuracy of this tale, there are are several accounts from the Viking Age of shieldmaidens and women warriors.

*6. Khawlah bint al-Azwar*

The sister of one of the leading Muslim commanders during the early Islamic conquests of the Middle East in the 7th century, on a few occasions she took up arms herself during battles, including leading a troop of women against the Byzantine army at the Battle of Yarmuk in 636.

*7. Sichelgaita of Salerno*

The wife of the Norman leader Robert Guiscard, Sichelgaita is best known for her role in rallying the fleeing Norman soldiers at the Battle of Dyrrachium in 1081. According to the Byzantine chronicler Anna Comnena, she confronted her fellow soldiers and urged them to stop fleeing. “As they continued to run, she grasped a long spear and charged at full gallop against them. It brought them to their senses and they went back to fight.” Another chronicler adds that she was wounded by an arrow during the battle, but the Normans were able to defeat the Byzantines. A further look at her career finds that she took part in and commanded sieges and was more involved in her husband’s military activities than was previously known.

*8. Jeanne Hachette*





In 1472 Charles the Bold led his Burgundian soldiers against the French town of Beauvais. When they made an attack against the town’s walls, the citizens of Beauvais, including the women fought them off in hand-to-hand combat. One lady, Jeanne Laisne, grabbed a small axe and fought off the Burgundian standard-bearer, which rallied the defenders. She was renamed Jeanne Hachette by her fellow citizens in honour of the victory.

*9. Isabel of Conches*

The Anglo-Norman historian Orderic Vitalis noted a feud between Isabel of Conches, wife of Ralph of Tosny and Helwise, Countess of Evreux, in the 1090s. He writes “Both the ladies who stirred up such bitter wars were persuasive, high-spirited, and beautiful; they dominated their husbands an oppressed their vassals, whom they terrorized in various ways. But they were very different in character. Helwise on the one hand was clever and persuasive, but cruel and grasping; whereas Isabel was generous, daring, and gay, and therefore lovable and estimable to those around her. In war she rode armed as a knight among the knights; and she showed no less courage among the knights in hauberks and sergeants-at-arms than did the maid Camilla, the pride of Italy, among the troops of Turnus. She deserved comparison with Lampeto and Marpesia, Hippolyta and Penthesilea and the other warlike Amazon queens…”

*10. Joanna of Flanders*

Joanna was known for her defence of the town of Hennebont in Brittany, against Charles, Count of Blois. After he had captured and imprisoned Joanna’s husband, he marched against the town in 1342. Joanna led the defence of the town. The chronicler Jean le Bel writes that “the brave countess was armed and armored and rode on a large horse from street to street, rallying everyone and summoning them to join the defense. She had asked the women of the town, the nobles as well as the others, to bring stones to the walls and to throw these on the attackers, as well as pots filled with lime.” The key moment of the siege was when she led 300 men out of Hennebont and burned down the enemy camp. She gained the nickname ‘Fiery Joanna’ for this feat. Joanna was able to hold off the besiegers until English troops arrived and forced the Count of Blois to retreat


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know how any one can watch a show where men listened to women in the Stone Age lol thoses biatches would have gotten smacked up talking back like they do. When does reality set in
> ...


I love all your fairy tails


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I don’t know how any one can watch a show where men listened to women in the Stone Age lol thoses biatches would have gotten smacked up talking back like they do. When does reality set in


A few more strong Middle Ages women:
*Clotilde 475-545*

Clotilde married Clovis, the king of the Franks who ruled northern France. She helped to convert her husband to Christianity.

*Theodora c. 497-548*

She was empress of the Byzantine Empire. She was a powerful and influential woman.

*Queen Brunhilda of Austrasia 543-613*

Brunhilda, also called Brunhilde was a Frankish queen. She was born in Toledo in Spain about 543. In 567 she became queen of Austrasia, a kingdom in northwest Europe. She was a powerful woman.

*Berta or Bertha 539-612*

In the 6th century AD England was divided into small kingdoms and the English were pagans. However Berta was a Christian and she married the king of Kent. It was partly due to her influence that Kent was converted to Christianity.

*Hilda of Whitby 614-680*

Hilda was an influential woman in the Saxon church who founded the abbey at Whitby. In 664 she hosted the Synod of Whitby, an important church meeting.

*Ende*

In the Middle Ages books were often beautifully decorated. This art was called illumination. Ende was a famous illuminator.

*Aethelflaed c. 868-918*

Aethelflaed ruled Mercia (central England) from 911 to 918. She was called the Lady of the Mercians.

*Matilda of Tuscany 1046-1115*

She was a powerful woman ruler

*Comnena 1083-1153*

She was a princess of the Byzantine Empire. She was also a noted historian.

*Hildegard 1088-1179*

Hildegard was a theologian and writer. She also wrote about natural history and the medicinal use of plants. She also wrote music and a play.

*Gruoch 1007-1060*

She was the real Lady Macbeth

*Trota of Salerno c. 1100
*
Trota of Salerno was a famous doctor. (Salerno in Italy was famous for its medical school. Women were allowed to study there).

*Matilda 1102-1167*

She was queen of England 1135-1154. (Although there was another claimant to the throne and they fought a long civil war).

*Marie de France 1160-1215*

Marie was a famous French poet. Little is known about her life although she was highly regarded.

*Eleanor *of Aquitaine c 1122-1204

She was an influential woman in 12th century Europe

*Teresa of Portugal 1181-1250*

She was a devout woman who founded a monastery

*Clare of Assisi 1194-1253*

A follower of Francis of Assisi Clare founded the order known as the poor Clares

*Guda 12th century*

Guda was a famous book illuminator

*Rebecca de Guarna c. 1200*

Rebecca was a famous woman doctor

*Isabella of England 1214-1241*

She was empress of Germany 1235-1241

*Marguerite de Provence 1221-1295*

She was queen of France

*Eleanor of Castile 1241-1290*

She was queen of England 1254-1290

*Claricia 13th Century*

Claricia was another famous book illuminator

*Rose de Burford ?-1329*

She was married to a wool and spice merchant. She helped her husband with the business and took it over when he died.

*Lady Agnes Randolph aka Black Agnes 1312-1369*

She defended a castle

*Jeanne de Clisson 1300-1359*

She was a famous French woman pirate

*Jadwiga c 1373-1399*

She was queen of Poland

*Alice Perrers 1340-1400*

She was the mistress of the English King Edward III

*Julian of Norwich 1342-1416*

Despite the masculine name Julian was a woman. She was a famous mystic and writer. Julian wrote about the 'motherhood' of God.

*Margaret of Denmark 1353-1412*

She was queen of Denmark

*Dorotea Bucca 1360-1436*

She was a famous physician. Dorotea was professor of Medicine at the University of Bologna.

*Christine de Pisan 1364-1432*

Christine was another famous writer

*Margery Kempe 1373-c. 1439*

Margery was an English mystic. The story of her life became a famous book _The Book of Margery Kempe_.

*Joan of Arc 1412-1431*

Joan inspired French soldiers to fight against the English

*Jane Shore c. 1445-1527*

She was the mistress of the English King Edward IV

*Isabella of Castile 1451-1504*

She married Ferdinand of Aragon in 1469 and when his father died in 1479 the two kingdoms were united

*Laura Cereta 1469-1499*

She was a great Italian writer

*Anne Neville 1456-1485*

She was the wife of Richard III and Queen of England 1483-1485


----------



## fncceo (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know how any one can watch a show where men listened to women in the Stone Age lol thoses biatches would have gotten smacked up talking back like they do. When does reality set in
> ...


I don’t watch the show. So peeked at it and women are in charge lol yea ok


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know how any one can watch a show where men listened to women in the Stone Age lol thoses biatches would have gotten smacked up talking back like they do. When does reality set in
> ...


Are you a fairy?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Did this bother no one else last night?


Ever since Bill Maher went off the deep end I haven't subscribed to HBO.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So peeked at it and women are in charge lol yea ok



Go tell Boudica to get back in the kitchen ... see how that works out for you.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They're not fairy tales, doofus.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So peeked at it and women are in charge lol yea ok
> ...


Lol I’d do a lot more then that


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Are you a fairy?



No, I am a humble warrior for Truth and God.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol I’d do a lot more then that



Yeah, you'll stand there and bleed.

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Wake up bro


----------



## fncceo (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Sure you would ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 23, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I’d do a lot more then that
> ...



Awwwww. Don’t treat a solid fellow conservtive like that! He is a reliable ally in your battle against the deep state. He’s certified MAGA!


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I am a individual,, many different views


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Ummm.....your daughter is a vicious face changing assasin who has killed dozens


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

And the winner is....at the end of the day it's still all fake and the actor that plays Arya is likely fucking her brains out in reality.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Not completely naked....a little butt crack and side boob action

Tactfully done


----------



## Camp (Apr 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Thanks, I thought maybe I fell asleep because I could not remember seeing the nude scene discribed in some of these posts.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...



Young ladies grow up, even faceless ones.
Her older sister was married at 14.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> your daughter is a vicious assasin who has killed dozens



I'm so proud.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bunch of fucking degenerates with no moral compass.



Get off my lawn!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bunch of fucking degenerates with no moral compass.


Slobbers a demented idiot who _thinks_ of a character on TV like a “daughter.” Have you considered getting a life?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gornoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Note to Grandpa....children grow up...become adults...have sex.

It's true.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Gornoodle said:
> ...


Fascinating.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Doubly fascinating.......and it's the Left that's anti-semitic?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Fairies have tails in your fantasy world?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 23, 2019)

Looking forward to the day when this is off the air.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Why are you a fairy?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why am I a fairy?   Because fairies are cool.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Well who did you vote for


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 23, 2019)

If you look at a tv character as a daughter, you need a fuckin life.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well who did I vote for?   Concerning what?   Game of Thrones?   Brave women in history?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Lol poor guy.. come on who did you vote for say it haha


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And I asked you what vote are you referring to?   Try to be clear, please.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 23, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Lol don’t be a fairy answer the question


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2019)

After years of running around slaughtering people, Arya deserves to get laid


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 23, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Gornoodle said:
> ...


Are you desperate for attention or what? You keep quoting me for no reason. You expressed your opinion, I mine. Time to move on Dyke


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 23, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> If you look at a tv character as a daughter, you need a fuckin life.


Not my actual daughter dumbass. A metaphor of sorts. 
People on the internet are incredibly dense


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


She is correct

Are you upset when a young daughter or niece gets married and starts having sex?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at a tv character as a daughter, you need a fuckin life.
> ...


Try speed dating. Or plenty of fish. Get a girlfriend.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...


Do they need volunteers to hump her?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 23, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Married twice. 5 kids and 2 grandkids. 
Dont need a girlfriend. 

And lol at telling me to get a life when you are on this site everyday. Find a mirror chump


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Im not on here everyday, liar.
Pretty sure typing on a forum isnt near as bad as looking at a tv character as your daughter


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 23, 2019)

Kinda creepy actually.
Do you smell strangers hair, too?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2019)

What a loss of innocence for young Arya

Watching your father get decapitated
Instead of reciting nursery rhymes, reciting the names of those you want to kill
Becoming a face changer
Viciously killing dozens
Sex?  Outrage


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> What a loss of innocence for young Arya
> 
> Watching your father get decapitated
> Instead of reciting nursery rhymes, reciting the names of those you want to kill
> ...



Sansa wasn't raped in the book. The hollywood filth added that in on their own. Nobody wanted to see that any more than they wanted to see Arya's nude potato-shaped body.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What a loss of innocence for young Arya
> ...


I was glad for her
Closest to a normal relationship in a decade


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sure, ok. I haven't seen it and I don't know how explicit it was but it does seem kinda inappropriate to me that a girl who started out on the show 12 years old is now doing nude scenes in the same show. It's not as if they couldn't have handled it more tastefully.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 23, 2019)

Well, Gramps, you are not alone...





There are 42 people on Twitter that appear to agree with your assessment.

I had a weird experience when I started attending a church that I had not attended for about 6 years.

I saw this young woman coming down the aisle with t he host and offering, and IO could not help but think, 'OMG, she is hot, God forgive me!' I laughed to myself while enjoying a little naughtiness just before the Eucharist offering. I did not dwell on the thought at all.

Then I recognized her as this grown up version of a little girl that I had seen from the time of being a little toddler and her parents, friends, started bringing her to church regularly.

I wanted to crawl into a hole and away from the Presence of God when I realized who she was.

I wanted to peel my skin off.

I get your feelings I think, but people on TV are totally artificial so none of that that happens on the tube/flat screen bothers me any more, which is another kind of distressing.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 23, 2019)

The Arya character is easily old enough to marry and have children, and the desire to experience sex before possibly being killed in battle is perfectly consistent with her personna.  Further, the de-flowering character is just the sort of not-terribly-masculine-or-threatening person that she would be comfortable trying it with.

I seriously cannot imagine how a GOT fan who has watched incest, rape, decapitation, physical emasculation, torture, immolation, amputation, flaying, and all other sorts of human atrocity through the first seven seasons would be offended by a consensual sex scene like this.

OTOH, she and her "sister" are two of the least sexually attractive characters in all of television.  Compare with Danny T, whom half the male audience fantasizes about nailing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 23, 2019)

Glad I didn't watch a minute of this show.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 23, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> OTOH, she and her "sister" are two of the least sexually attractive characters in all of television.  Compare with Danny T, whom half the male audience fantasizes about nailing.



>not attractive


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> The Arya character is easily old enough to marry and have children, and the desire to experience sex before possibly being killed in battle is perfectly consistent with her personna.  Further, the de-flowering character is just the sort of not-terribly-masculine-or-threatening person that she would be comfortable trying it with.
> 
> I seriously cannot imagine how a GOT fan who has watched incest, rape, decapitation, physical emasculation, torture, immolation, amputation, flaying, and all other sorts of human atrocity through the first seven seasons would be offended by a consensual sex scene like this.
> 
> OTOH, she and her "sister" are two of the least sexually attractive characters in all of television.  Compare with Danny T, whom half the male audience fantasizes about nailing.


I can't seem to find exactly who Danny T is. A male?  Female?


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 23, 2019)

Right.  Not attractive at all.  If you saw her slinging hash at an all-night diner, you wouldn't give it a second thought.  It would take at least a six-pack for me to consider that face the least bit attractive.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > OTOH, she and her "sister" are two of the least sexually attractive characters in all of television.  Compare with Danny T, whom half the male audience fantasizes about nailing.
> ...


I think she is.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The Arya character is easily old enough to marry and have children, and the desire to experience sex before possibly being killed in battle is perfectly consistent with her personna.  Further, the de-flowering character is just the sort of not-terribly-masculine-or-threatening person that she would be comfortable trying it with.
> ...



*Daenerys Targaryen, aka "Danny"*


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The Arya character is easily old enough to marry and have children, and the desire to experience sex before possibly being killed in battle is perfectly consistent with her personna.  Further, the de-flowering character is just the sort of not-terribly-masculine-or-threatening person that she would be comfortable trying it with.
> ...


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


Ah, I googled Danny T and like wtf?


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 23, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...



Dude, it's just a tv show.  You DON'T have to watch it.


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The Arya character is easily old enough to marry and have children, and the desire to experience sex before possibly being killed in battle is perfectly consistent with her personna.  Further, the de-flowering character is just the sort of not-terribly-masculine-or-threatening person that she would be comfortable trying it with.
> ...



Daenerys Targaryen


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


From what I saw she's got a real hot ass! Flaming hot! Burn your wood to ashes!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Not exactly nude
A little butt cheek and side boob action


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 23, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> ...



Dude, people are invested in seeing how the story plays out. 

Speaks volumes about Hollywood culture that they pressured that girl, who they had worked with since she was a little child, to get naked on camera for millions to see.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




_The Arya character is easily old enough to marry and have children, and the desire to experience sex before possibly being killed in battle is perfectly consistent with her personna. Further, the de-flowering character is just the sort of not-terribly-masculine-or-threatening person that she would be comfortable trying it with.

I seriously cannot imagine how a GOT fan who has watched incest, rape, decapitation, physical emasculation, torture, immolation, amputation, flaying, and all other sorts of human atrocity through the first seven seasons would be offended by a consensual sex scene like this._

^This.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Worst thing in the entire series IMO was the mass rape/orgy thing at Craster's keep.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2019)

Aryas sex scene looked very tender and affectionate

Given how horrible her life has been, it seemed like a relief


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Aryas sex scene looked very tender and affectionate
> 
> Given how horrible her life has been, it seemed like a relief


I'm sure her ride was relieved as well.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 23, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What a loss of innocence for young Arya
> ...


In the books, Sansa was forced to strip naked and allow the Hound to whip her for Joffrey's pleasure.


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



"pressured"?  Are you sure she was "pressured"?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


She was allowed to do as much or as little as she wanted


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 24, 2019)

Look she is 18 in rl...she can go die for her country she can decide on a sex scene...


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 24, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> Look she is 18 in rl...she can go die for her country she can decide on a sex scene...



Actually, I think she's 22.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...




Agreed. It was disgusting and gratuitous.   One of my predictions was that Arya and Gendry would fall in love - or at least that was my hope.  In Season 2 they had such a sweet relationship.   Having them jump into the sack after one short conversation was disrespectful to both of them.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> If any of you plebians read the books you'd know that the Hound is supposed to be much younger than how he's portrayed in the show and that the romantic subtext between him and Sansa is one of the highlights of the story.




Sansa and the Hound should be together.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




To me, this isn't about Maisie, it's about Arya and Gendry's characters.

I find that most of Season 7 and now 8 has been disrespectful to the characters.


----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Most likely do to sick depraved hollywood sleaze. Which is what the whole series showcases.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




It was as gratuitous as the stupid Ed Sheeren cameo.   The producers have gotten lazy and clearly are just going through the motions at this point.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know how any one can watch a show where men listened to women in the Stone Age lol thoses biatches would have gotten smacked up talking back like they do. When does reality set in
> ...





What is your source for all of this - it's wonderful!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> ...



And yet her first sexual experience was being raped.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Aryas sex scene looked very tender and affectionate
> 
> Given how horrible her life has been, it seemed like a relief




I would have like to see more interaction and a better lead up.   This choppy, rushed pacing ruined what could have been a much more meaningful milestone for both Arya and Gendry.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Aryas sex scene looked very tender and affectionate
> ...


Only six episodes in the final season. Cut to the chase

I want to see dragons and white walkers


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 24, 2019)

i stand corrected she is 22


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 24, 2019)

Thegirl that plays her character has been nude before. She released she pics of her and her friends skinny dipping or something.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Thegirl that plays her character has been nude before. She released she pics of her and her friends skinny dipping or something.


Everyone has been nude before


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Thegirl that plays her character has been nude before. She released she pics of her and her friends skinny dipping or something.
> ...


Not in public


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Aryas sex scene looked very tender and affectionate
> ...


It's like the producers are still trying to get new viewers. That is what tits and ass do when the story telling is shit.


----------



## Vastator (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...


Sounds like a personal issue. Getting emotionally attached to a fictional character, being played by an actress...? Like a daughter? You’re fucking trolling us right now..?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They have cut down on the T&A from the early years


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't think this is the case.  They have a huge fan base who are devoted to the show.  This is them trying to get to the finish line.  Story lines that should have unfolded over several episodes are condensed into one scene.  It's lazy and disrespectful to the characters and the audience.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Winter is Here. It's too cold to prance around nekkid.   And they killed off Ros who was the most prominent nekkid chick.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Thegirl that plays her character has been nude before. She released she pics of her and her friends skinny dipping or something.
> ...



Speak for yourself, leftist degenerate FILTH.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 24, 2019)

She looks 13 and she’s more than somewhat unattractive.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



The show hasn't quite been right since they went past what has been covered in the books. That old man George RR Martin is never gonna finish, too busy schmoozing with celebrities.


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gornoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Its fiction Gramps.

The story only only exist in the mind of Martin and the Hollywood script writers.  Its not real.

It is entertainment.  If it doesn't entertain you then don't watch it.


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people?! Have you no morals? We watched this sweet little girl grow up! It's as if she's our own grandchild! And now we are watching her get laid! And SHE LOVED IT!!
> 
> HBO has betrayed our trust!




"Sweet"??  LOL!

That girl is a murdering bitch.  I would hate to be on her "list".


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Looking forward to the day when this is off the air.




You don't have to look forward to anything.  Just don't watch the show.  Problem solved.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


They have been getting nowhere for five years
They need to cut out the subplots and wrap things up


----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people?! Have you no morals? We watched this sweet little girl grow up! It's as if she's our own grandchild! And now we are watching her get laid! And SHE LOVED IT!!
> 
> HBO has betrayed our trust!


Perhaps you could throw yourself out a window like Cersei's kid did.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




If you were a contractor, I would never hire you to remodel my house.

Just sayin'.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


^^^Came out of womb wearing wife-beater T-shirt, levi's and WWII GI boots--with red shoelaces!! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 24, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




If DEMONcrats had their way, that baby would be ABORTED


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Thegirl that plays her character has been nude before. She released she pics of her and her friends skinny dipping or something.


Rightwinger after watching the sex scene over and over.


----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Or just killed now.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Cersi had quite an extended naked scene
Shame....Shame


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was a body double. She was pregnant at the time.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Except that it was a body double, not Lena Headey.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 24, 2019)

Maisie Williams responded to the outrage over this scene she said just think about her family <paraphrased> lol


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...


I'm surprised anyone would get their bowls in an up roar over a TV show. Pick up the remote and use it to either change the channel or better yet turn the dayum thing off, get off of your ass and go do something constructive.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Game of Thrones?

But,but...What about Abortion?


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



illegals are taking our jobs!


----------



## miketx (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Did you whack off the that as well?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2019)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Oh Puh-leeeeze!  Do you really want to know?  What is read cannot be unread.


----------



## Gornoodle (Apr 24, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your daughter is a trained assassin.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2019)

Not for nothing, but this is a FICTIONAL story, with dragons, white walkers, magic, and all sorts of things that don't really exist in real life.

And yeah, if I'm reading a book, or watching a story that covers a long period of time like GOT does, sure, I'd be a bit invested in the characters that I liked, but I would never look at them as a primary family member such as a daughter. 

And, Aria and Gentry have known each other since they were traveling together to go to the wall and escaped.   They formed a strong friendship, and to see it blossom into him being her "first", kinda makes sense.

Do I think that the actress playing Aria is my daughter?  Nope.  Not even my sister.  I understand the difference between reality and fantasy, so Aria hooking up with her probably best friend in the world doesn't bug me in the slightest.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Only in Kings Landing


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> She looks 13 and she’s more than somewhat unattractive.


Wow, I think she is gorgeous.






Lol, weird how much tastes differ.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 24, 2019)

Is this really a homely girl?






Not attacking you, Indeependent, but I just do not grok your 'tude here.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 24, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Is this really a homely girl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horrendous.
She’s all yours!


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this really a homely girl?
> ...


My wife concurs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> 
> So after YEARS of watching this young lady grow up from the age of about 11 they see fit to give her a sex scene with nudity? Really?
> I'm sure the majority of the public look at her as I do, like a daughter, but apparently the producers wanted to see some tits and ass...
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Did this bother no one else last night?



They really didn't show anything.

Didn't bother me.


----------



## miketx (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 25, 2019)

Again, this is a fictional story about fictional people in a fictional land.

No, Aria getting laid the night before she might die with her best friend doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 25, 2019)

Flash said:


>


Looks like Obama's nephew---they both have no balls!


----------



## Picaro (Apr 26, 2019)

Any show designed to appeal to 12 year old boys is going to have gratuitous sex scenes in it, that's just how Hollywood perves. Why they bother with this is just bizarre, given what kids can access on the net these days it's just weird how the gimps have this compulsive need to insert some porn in almost everything they produce.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 26, 2019)

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 'Game of Thrones': Maisie Williams discusses Arya's surprise Gendry scene
> ...




Maybe if they roll you  in flour to find the wet spot, you can get laid to too, fakelawyer...


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 26, 2019)

I have it on good authority that the Unsullied are all castrati.  Noballzatall.  I suspect that "men" in such condition are incapable of doing The Nasty, and are certainly incapable of fathering children.

With that in mind, some of the scenes between Grey Worm and his girlfriend strike me as odd.


----------

